# No pickup time on Lyft, again



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Once again, Lyft has taken away the pickup time on the ping. No time, no distance, equals no ride unless I can see on the map that it is very close.

I guess they want to train drivers to just accept everything. I wonder if it's working? Not working on me.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Once again, Lyft has taken away the pickup time on the ping. No time, no distance, equals no ride unless I can see on the map that it is very close.
> 
> I guess they want to train drivers to just accept everything. I wonder if it's working? Not working on me.


I just got this ping a little while ago, so I am still getting the ETA on mine! Needless to say, I did not accept this one! LOL


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe i am part of a test group. They seem to do this to certain drivers for a day or 2. Maybe to see how much I will tolerate.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> I just got this ping a little while ago, so I am still getting the ETA on mine! Needless to say, I did not accept this one! LOL
> 
> View attachment 260734


I wouldn't have accepted either, considering their 14 mins away & "They Scream."

And 14 estimated minutes usually turns into 17 actual minutes.

Lyft still hasn't messed with my pickup times. How can a driver accept a ride without knowing how far away it is? Ludicrous. Lyft will sometimes send me pings 20+ mins away, furthest ping received was 29 mins away.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Maybe i am part of a test group. They seem to do this to certain drivers for a day or 2. Maybe to see how much I will tolerate.


They have done it in the Toronto market. I thought it was a glitch but looks like I'm not the only one. Wtf stop trying to control us lyft. U want control us higher us. I can't believe pax tell me that their drivers have told them lyft is better than Uber for the driver. No way is that true


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I was working my regular job today down in RI and on my way home left Lyft open in case any 45+ pings came through. Saw a bunch of standard pings come in-- not a single one had an ETA. Thought it was a regional thing but I guess not? I even got a ping from Patriots Place when I passed through Providence, RI. Wtf? Really? Of course no ETA posted.

Best way to fight this is let every ping expire and timeout. Don't click the X. Did it about 20 times today. Sorry Lyft but two can play that game.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> They have done it in the Toronto market. I thought it was a glitch but looks like I'm not the only one. Wtf stop trying to control us lyft. U want control us higher us. I can't believe pax tell me that their drivers have told them lyft is better than Uber for the driver. No way is that true


Used to be true.

A year and a half ago I was running 125-150 Lyft rides per week, and there weren't Shared rides in my market at that time. I hit my max PDB every week, for 7 months in a row. Easily an extra $1,000 per month income. I would pass out Lyft new customer referral cards and they would pay $10 for each new signup that used my code and took a ride, worth an extra $50-100 per month. Whenever I went into the Hub they took care of me, no problems. Surge was rare but nice when we got it.

But now... well, we all know how far downhill Lyft has gone. Regular pay is less. PDB is gone. Bonuses and offers are a joke, and that is being generous. Surge is gone. Pax are charged more, which leads to a belief that we are paid well, which leads to lower tips over time. The AI messages and emails and pop ups are insulting. The Hub service is spotty at best.

But, I digress.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Noticed it on my one and only Lyft request today, the distance was probably 8 mins away which wasnt an issue for an XL ride, worth the gamble but when I arrived they guy had all his belongings out on the sidewalk ready to move and i probably could of only been able to fit half

Cancelled and told him I couldn't do it as he was screaming at me that he paid already for the ride and drove away


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

It's all because they want to beat uber to the stock market and show investors that they are profitable. Maybe when they do things will improve but 2019 is so far away right now

Not cool but at least the blue line is there. After 3000 rides I can tell how close that pax is


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

It was 50/50 for me in SF on Wednesday.


----------



## JDJDrama (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone that would accept this ride - deserves anything negative that comes from it. 
What a joke! 
Good for you bro


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

JDJDrama said:


> View attachment 260864
> 
> 
> Anyone that would accept this ride - deserves anything negative that comes from it.
> ...


But he's a 5.0..


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Roughly half of Lyft's request's here do not have ETA's either. Out of principle alone they all get declined. As further punishment any other Lyft requests the rest of the day get timed out without accepting a single one.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I run an Andriod with a "tethered" old dead iPhone via hotspot. I don't see ETA on the Android about 50% of the time, but I do still always see it on the iPhone.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I just got this ping a little while ago, so I am still getting the ETA on mine! Needless to say, I did not accept this one! LOL
> 
> View attachment 260734


Their full name is 'TheyScream AsIShuffleThemForHavingAStupidName'


----------



## DuderUberr (Sep 12, 2016)

Is this still happening? Are people not seeing etas on their pings?

Wondering for San Francisco market especially


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Its not all of them, at least for me. Roughly 50% last couple days. Mostly since the last update. By the way, the weekly goal is adjustable now, and destiation filter is more customisable


----------



## DuderUberr (Sep 12, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Its not all of them, at least for me. Roughly 50% last couple days. Mostly since the last update. By the way, the weekly goal is adjustable now, and destiation filter is more customisable


Okay that's still BS, taking away ETAs,

And what do you mean adjustable goals?

And with destination can you now select a specific area to which you would like to go? Can I draw a box around SF and say 'only taking pax here or I drop their live bodies into the bay?'

Just wanna make sure I'm getting it right


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ya it seems the shared rides still have the eta attached to them.


----------



## DuderUberr (Sep 12, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> Ya it seems the shared rides still have the eta attached to them.


Oh perfect, can't wait to countdown 5 min till I wanna bang my head on the steering wheel for the next 45. Love it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Once again, Lyft has taken away the pickup time on the ping. No time, no distance, equals no ride unless I can see on the map that it is very close.
> 
> I guess they want to train drivers to just accept everything. I wonder if it's working? Not working on me.


Yep, for this reason I only accept if I happen to know the pickup location. Otherwise no ride. As in this example. No idea how far this pickup was plus map zoomed out to 200 miles across, so no ride for Chicken.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DuderUberr said:


> And what do you mean adjustable goals?














DuderUberr said:


> And with destination can you now select a specific area to which you would like to go?


----------



## DuderUberr (Sep 12, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 261018


Okay but what the hell does this mean? Does your "goal" anount affect the bonuses you are given?

And I think this is a ploy for Gyft to market us as independent contractors "look they're setting their own goals, and making their own money, and they're so happyyyy" ☠


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DuderUberr said:


> Okay but what the hell does this mean? Does your "goal" anount affect the bonuses you are given?
> 
> And I think this is a ploy for Gyft to market us as independent contractors "look they're setting their own goals, and making their own money, and they're so happyyyy" ☠


Not that i am aware of. You can delete now at least.


----------



## DuderUberr (Sep 12, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Not that i am aware of. You can delete now at least.


 Great I'm gonna put in the max every week. Hope they see I'll drive my car into the ocean before I hit that goal.

And how well does that destination "gets you closer but not too close"
Filter work?

I remember driving 10 in the wrong direction to end up back at the place i started. Did not work as well as Fubers


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I havent had a chance to test it out yet. The "head to destination" should , in theory, help guys like you.

The timed function helps my situation, as I have a runs at my other job at 8pm and 12. I just set it for 12 and it might have me back track at first, but as 12 gets closer, it will more likely send me something going in my direction.

I think it is the best of both worlds, but, I havent confirmed how well it works since the update


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

The eta is back for me. Must have been a system glitch


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> The eta is back for me. Must have been a system glitch


In this market they show the ETA in the city and conceal it out in the suburbs / boonies.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> The eta is back for me. Must have been a system glitch


Or they realized drivers were retaliating by letting all timers expire, thus causing pax to cancel and go to Uber out of frustration 

No way it was a glitch. It was a test with the latest app update to see how drivers would react. Lyft knows the #1 reason for rejecting pings is long ETA. So they hoped to have drivers accept not knowing an ETA, then have them trapped since drivers would be afraid to cancel. What happens then? The driver does the ride and Lyft wins!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

guys ladies. have 2 phones. when you get that no eta ping you can click the other phone. ask google to drive to the address or street show it will come through fast so you will know the eta. if you **** 1 up and its way to long then drive very slow that way. stop at a store get a snack odds are that ride will be gone. then call lyft and ask for your 5 dollars. my lyft phone is running off my uber phone from wifi. ill just turn the wifi off and the ride will vanish then ill call and *****. collect 5 dollars. edit i am making this up i would neverrrrrrr do this. just like lyft would not try to **** over a driver.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In this market they show the ETA in the city and conceal it out in the suburbs / boonies.


The scams continue.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> and destiation filter is more customisable


How so? I see no difference. Lyft DF sucks compared to Uber.

Uber lets you put the time you want to be at your destination.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Got a ton of pings today. Seems like the trend is that any ping over 20mins has no visible ETA. Every <20 ping had an ETA except for one (may have been a one-off), but I noticed every >20min ping (I knew the locations were at least 20mins away) came in with no ETA whatsoever.

Looks like Lyft is trying to surpress screenshots going around with ridiculous ETAs.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Hitchhiker said:


> How so? I see no difference. Lyft DF sucks compared to Uber.
> 
> Uber lets you put the time you want to be at your destination.


Lyft DF is great for meetings where you don't want to be at, and you can set the destination filter to any place, and in 15 mins it will send you a text message, and you can say you have to leave because of an emergency


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i used lyft des mode a few times it worked. but once it tried to royally **** me. i mean it wanted me to drive totally the incorrect directing 20 minutes to pick up a pax and take them where? likely the incorrect direction. uber des mode rocks. even though sometimes the eta may be in the incorrect directing by 5 minutes or so i have faith in it. i trust them ill pick them up and the trip will be well worth it taking me miles closer to home. last night i was an hour from home i used it 6 times to get very close to home. it was 3pm i got home at 5 pm every ride i got was a surge 1x8 on the way home it was a excellent day thanks uber all time record 12 hours worked.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hitchhiker said:


> How so? I see no difference. Lyft DF sucks compared to Uber.
> 
> Uber lets you put the time you want to be at your destination.


Maybe we have different versions of the app? 
This is what it looks under mine








It forced me to do an update to Lyft app earlier this week. With that update came a dual "Arrive on time" and direct to destination feature.
I haven't had much time to test it out this week, so I can't comment on how well it works yet.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Once again, Lyft has taken away the pickup time on the ping. No time, no distance, equals no ride unless I can see on the map that it is very close.
> 
> I guess they want to train drivers to just accept everything. I wonder if it's working? Not working on me.


There doing same crap in my market and it Seems like they hired they same company that does Uber support because it got bad


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Since we are talking about Lyft here, I want drivers out of my market to respond to this question

On a Lyft shared ride, when I have another pax to pick up, I don't know it because Lyft doesn't chime in like uber does on my phone, no beeps or any warning.....I just changes my navigation.

If I am on a ride, and I know the destination, my eyes aren't on the nav, I just drive, and a few times not notice that my nav has changed for the next pax....I have checked all the settings for this in Lyft. Is this an issue with lyft or just me? are others experiencing this?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> Since we are talking about Lyft here, I want drivers out of my market to respond to this question
> 
> On a Lyft shared ride, when I have another pax to pick up, I don't know it because Lyft doesn't chime in like uber does on my phone, no beeps or any warning.....I just changes my navigation.
> 
> If I am on a ride, and I know the destination, my eyes aren't on the nav, I just drive, and a few times not notice that my nav has changed for the next pax....I have checked all the settings for this in Lyft. Is this an issue with lyft or just me? are others experiencing this?


Thats Lyft. The NAV does say, out loud, "navigating to pick up xxx", and you can see it change. I think they expect you to have your phone mounted high enough that you will catch it in the peripheral vision. Some drivers mount phones lower and it's a challenge. If I have my phone down (to charge it, and I know exactly where I am going, for example) I may miss the notification entirely.

Yeah, its a Lyft issue.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i used lyft des mode a few times it worked. but once it tried to royally &%[email protected]!* me. i mean it wanted me to drive totally the incorrect directing 20 minutes to pick up a pax and take them where? likely the incorrect direction. uber des mode rocks. even though sometimes the eta may be in the incorrect directing by 5 minutes or so i have faith in it. i trust them ill pick them up and the trip will be well worth it taking me miles closer to home. last night i was an hour from home i used it 6 times to get very close to home. it was 3pm i got home at 5 pm every ride i got was a surge 1x8 on the way home it was a excellent day thanks uber all time record 12 hours worked.


Something is amiss with your reply here. First, the state under your profile name states "Michgian". If you meant Michigan you may want to correct it. Second, you wrote that you used Uber destination mode "6 times to get very close to home". Since you wrote this today I have to ask about your credibility since Uber drivers have not had "6" destination modes in a long time. They cut it back to 2 a long time ago. So based on this I looked at your other comments. For some reason you are very anti-Lyft but then pro-Uber yet showing through your writing that you likely don't actually drive (my guess....for example....today you wrote that within two hours you had 6 rides towards your desination and all were a surge 1x8 but then you followed that by saying thanks to Uber for working 12 hours??? what? I won't even bring up the fact that Michigan has some of the lowest Uber fares in the states for drivers.

Do you work for Uber? I am thinking you may be working for them to troll these boards and to cut down Lyft, inflate the positives of driving for Uber, all the while likely not driving for either. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I run an Andriod with a "tethered" old dead iPhone via hotspot. I don't see ETA on the Android about 50% of the time, but I do still always see it on the iPhone.


Please tell-how do you tether an iPhone to an android?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Last night I had about 50% of my lyft pings give no ETA. The 1st one the map was so far zoomed out I thought it was close, I accepted. It was about 17 minutes but it was in the direction I wanted to go so I did not cancel. After that I did not accept any without an ETA and they all looked like they were 15+ miles away.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> How can a driver accept a ride without knowing how far away it is? Ludicrous.


I think it's ludicrous that they don't give both the pickup AND dropoff locations with the ping. As long as we're not employees, we should have the ability and the right to accept/decline based on ALL ride information.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> I think it's ludicrous that they don't give both the pickup AND dropoff locations with the ping. As long as we're not employees, we should have the ability and the right to accept/decline based on ALL ride information.


If Lyft gave us dropoff location with the ping, drivers would be cherry picking rides.

That's obviously not in Lyft's best interest.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> If Lyft gave us dropoff location with the ping, drivers would be cherry picking rides.


Correct. As independent contractors, that should be our choice.



Hitchhiker said:


> That's obviously not in Lyft's best interest.


Duh.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Something is amiss with your reply here. First, the state under your profile name states "Michgian". If you meant Michigan you may want to correct it. Second, you wrote that you used Uber destination mode "6 times to get very close to home". Since you wrote this today I have to ask about your credibility since Uber drivers have not had "6" destination modes in a long time. They cut it back to 2 a long time ago. So based on this I looked at your other comments. For some reason you are very anti-Lyft but then pro-Uber yet showing through your writing that you likely don't actually drive (my guess....for example....today you wrote that within two hours you had 6 rides towards your desination and all were a surge 1x8 but then you followed that by saying thanks to Uber for working 12 hours??? what? I won't even bring up the fact that Michigan has some of the lowest Uber fares in the states for drivers.
> 
> Do you work for Uber? I am thinking you may be working for them to troll these boards and to cut down Lyft, inflate the positives of driving for Uber, all the while likely not driving for either. Just my thoughts.


dude really. 6 trips. why you calling me out. really? and if i did work for uber there would be zero spelling errors. i am not not changing michgian . to michigan leaving it just for you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Please tell-how do you tether an iPhone to an android?


Connected via the hot spot from the Android. Not a true tether, which is why I put it in quotes.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> I think it's ludicrous that they don't give both the pickup AND dropoff locations with the ping. As long as we're not employees, we should have the ability and the right to accept/decline based on ALL ride information.


Luckily with Lyft you can at least see where they're going once you hit the button to confirm you have arrived. You can do that before you even drive the first of those 14 minutes to pick up the pax.

Then if it's some far away shit you can BS them on the phone/shuffle and get out. Don't remember if Lyft accounts for cancel rate, but getting away from a long ass ride to somewhere nowhere near your house on a cheap shared ride or avoiding driving 14 minutes to drive 5 minutes is safer for your time and wear and tear.

With Uber you have to actually start the trip in order to see where they're going which forces you to commit to the ride. Making you more of an azzhole to the pax and allowing them to rate/report you.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Luckily with Lyft you can at least see where they're going once you hit the button to confirm you have arrived. You can do that before you even drive the first of those 14 minutes to pick up the pax.
> 
> Then if it's some far away shit you can BS them on the phone/shuffle and get out. Don't remember if Lyft accounts for cancel rate, but getting away from a long ass ride to somewhere nowhere near your house on a cheap shared ride or avoiding driving 14 minutes to drive 5 minutes is safer for your time and wear and tear.


Lyft does ding you if you cancel after accepting. It's also a shit thing to do a pax.
This could all be solved by Lyft/Uber providing all necessary info in the initial ping. Perhaps, it will be addressed in court or by State/Municipal regulations, if Lyft/Uber wants to keep its drivers classified as IC's rather than employees.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Lyft does ding you if you cancel after accepting. It's also a shit thing to do a pax.
> This could all be solved by Lyft/Uber providing all necessary info in the initial ping. Perhaps, it will be addressed in court or by State/Municipal regulations, if Lyft/Uber wants to keep its drivers classified as IC's rather than employees.


If they ding your for cancelling after accepting then it seems you'd have to be ready to pull a shuffle and time them out. Which I still think is worth it if it means not dealing with a ride that's going to put you out of your way. There's always another Lyft for the customer.

Lyft/Uber (outside of law changes) will never give you all of the info in the initial request/ping as like said before, that would lead to cherry picking that they don't want for the customers. You're going to have to give a little something in order to cherry pick. Even in video games for a lot of their online ranked modes they have provisions for cherry picking who you play against. Something that deals with customers and real money they're going to enforce it even harder.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Correct. As independent contractors, that should be our choice.
> 
> Duh.


Duh....You don't seem to comprehend the the simple concept of Lyft app not running smoothly for pax's, with all the unaccepted pings from drivers cherry picking rides.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Uber/Lyft would be complete chaos for the pax if drivers could cherry pick requests. If Uber pax already complain to me now about getting cancelled on 4 times at Walmart before I pick them up, that would be nice compared to a full cherry pick available for requests


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Lyft/Uber (outside of law changes) will never give you all of the info in the initial request/ping as like said before...


Which is why we need law changes.
If I ran a delivery company, would I be expected to accept a shipment without knowing where that shipment is going? Of course not. 
So, if Lyft/Uber wants to treat us as IC's, then they need to provide all the information required by business operators to make informed business decisions.
But, if they want drivers to accept every request like an employee, then they need to make drivers employees, with all of the associated benefits and provisions provided by law and market demand.
A small amount of this has already been forced into their business model by the courts, having been prohibited from retaliation/punishment against drivers with low AR's. Hopefully, either the courts or State/Local governments will push further to assist drivers in the near future.
In addition to full trip data in the request ping, they should enforce a commission cap of 20-25%. It is outrageous that the companies often take almost 50% of a fare. It's positively obscene. In what other industry is it common for an agent to take such a huge commission?



Gtown Driver said:


> Uber/Lyft would be complete chaos for the pax if drivers could cherry pick requests. If Uber pax already complain to me now about getting cancelled on 4 times at Walmart before I pick them up, that would be nice compared to a full cherry pick available for requests





Hitchhiker said:


> Duh....You don't seem to comprehend the the simple concept of Lyft app not running smoothly for pax's, with all the unaccepted pings from drivers cherry picking rides.


I don't give a ****.
If they don't want drivers to cherry pick, then tehy can make all rides profitable/desirable. (They can start by not taking 40+% commission off of the shorties.)
If Lyft/Uber wants to keep drivers classified as IC's, then they need to provide all the data to inform an independent business owner to make the proper business decisions.
If they want drivers to have to obey a laundry list of rules, and accept every ping, then they should make them employees.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> If I ran a delivery company, would I be expected to accept a shipment without knowing where that shipment is going? Of course not.


I don't disagree with your sentiment, but double blind shipments are an accepted industry practice in surface transportation. Also, bulk transporters many times don't know exactly what they'll make on a shipment before they're loaded if the payment is based on hundredweight or bushels. So it is entirely possible for a cargo transporter to not know the destination or the load payment until after they are loaded.

Of course, a cargo transporters can refuse to service loads like this, but we can always refuse to take pings, too. In the end, we're really just transporting livestock.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

^All good points.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The less information I get the lower my Acceptance Rate.










Can you give me any less ****ing information?










And they wonder why I cherrypick...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PING!!

Tanya wants a ride. She is rated 5.0. Aren't all Lyft pax either 5.0 or 4.9? How is it that my rating fluctuates like a balloon in a windstorm but the pax are always 5.0 or 4.9? This doesnt really tell me anything.

Tanya is located at 1234 sw se$&/#^@ton terrace. What was that address? It is partially obscured by the other ping info. She is how far away? Doesn't say. The map looks like..... can't even see my location, obscured by the little blue dot on this zoomed out map.

Wait, there is a picture. Tanya is ..... a pokemon. Terrific. They want me to pick up a pokemon.

Not only am I unaware of the destination, and the conditions and number of pax, now I don't even get any relevant information regarding the pickup until AFTER I commit to it?

PASS, with a capital Pee.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> The less information I get the lower my Acceptance Rate.
> 
> View attachment 261963
> 
> ...


and you turned that down lol. looking at that map it has to be 35 minutes away or more. take them to the grocery store and wait.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mista T said:


> PING!!
> 
> Tanya wants a ride. She is rated 5.0. Aren't all Lyft pax either 5.0 or 4.9? How is it that my rating fluctuates like a balloon in a windstorm but the pax are always 5.0 or 4.9? This doesnt really tell me anything.
> 
> ...


Although I've just started Lyft I'm thinking part of it is Lyft doesn't immediately request drivers to rate pax after a ride. On Uber you are given a pop up immediately after the ride to rate them, but on Lyft you have to manually go into the app to rate each customer. Which I assume if you don't rate them or forget to they can just sit on whatever their last set of ratings were.

I've only given 2 pax ratings on Lyft so far. One I gave a 2 star because bish azz shared rider who was in a rush. While giving the other lady in the car 5 stars because she put up with the other bish.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Although I've just started Lyft I'm thinking part of it is Lyft doesn't immediately request drivers to rate pax after a ride. On Uber you are given a pop up immediately after the ride to rate them, but on Lyft you have to manually go into the app to rate each customer. Which I assume if you don't rate them or forget to they can just sit on whatever their last set of ratings were.


I prefer Lyft's method of retroactively rating. Every evening, I can go through the ride list, and rate tippers 5*. Non-tippers get 3-4* depending on how they were otherwise.
I hate Uber's forced instant rating. The pax star system acts as a guide for drivers. As such, we should be able to put off rating pax until all of the details that are pertinent to drivers are known. Whether or not a pax tips is one of the most pertinent details to a driver. Well, what should we expect from a company that, until recently, didn't even provide an option to tip the drivers.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah the forced rating system has made me give 5 stars to a few people that didn't deserve it, then had to go back and fix later.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah the forced rating system has made me give 5 stars to a few people that didn't deserve it, then had to go back and fix later.


You're able to go back in and change it? I haven't figured out how to do that. And, Uber's own Help pages say that it can't be changed.
I'd pay up to a dollar to know how!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Although I've just started Lyft I'm thinking part of it is Lyft doesn't immediately request drivers to rate pax after a ride. On Uber you are given a pop up immediately after the ride to rate them, but on Lyft you have to manually go into the app to rate each customer


If you don't rate a Lyft pax they are given a 5 star by default for that ride.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

for get about these rating . a lot of drivers will pick up any pax and accept any eta if its there or not. the pax rating will go up no matter what. if the pax does not like there rating they just call lyft they will restore it to a 5.0. lack of brain power drives this machine.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Once again, Lyft has taken away the pickup time on the ping. No time, no distance, equals no ride unless I can see on the map that it is very close.
> 
> I guess they want to train drivers to just accept everything. I wonder if it's working? Not working on me.


-----

I have been reading all these post about no times or ETAs showing. I have noticed on my phone that part of the ETA and time at the very bottom is only partially showing. Maybe on some phones, it is totally out of sight. I have the larger phone of the Galaxy . It would be totally out of sight on the smaller phone.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> I just got this ping a little while ago, so I am still getting the ETA on mine! Needless to say, I did not accept this one! LOL
> 
> View attachment 260734


Anyone with a stupid and strange screen name like Theyscream should be avoided at all costs!!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

the eta are back for me today. after i got my acc rating to about 6% an all time low and only 6 rides last week when i used to average 40 a week and after i send a very nasty message to lyft on twitter last night with my phone number my eta are back. idk if the nasty letter helped or not or there just happened to restore them back at the same time.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I don't do much driving on Lyft, but one morning I get a request from Aramis. No ETA. I accept it just to see what happens. Aramis is 18 minutes away. I immediately cancel. Since then I have gotten a pickup request for Aramis every few days or so. Aramis never has an ETA, but other rides do. The other rides have been nowhere near 18 mins away.

I am beginning to think that they are testing hiding the ETA as the solution for long distance pings. That they really have no intention on fixing it so that we no longer get these long pickup requests. So instead they hide the ETA to try and trick drivers to accept them.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I feel if you know your area enough you shouldn't be getting swindled by long pick up rides. Only big traffic should be screwing you up.

Especially where I live I know the general distance to most of the addresses so if I see an address in the request that shows up as 342 boondocks rd I'm not accepting. Only exception would be last ride of the night and only on Uber since they might pay you pick up fee. Lyft wants you to drive into the sticks for free.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> I am beginning to think that they are testing hiding the ETA as the solution for long distance pings. That they really have no intention on fixing it so that we no longer get these long pickup requests. So instead they hide the ETA to try and trick drivers to accept them.


That's exactly it. In their mind, we should accept EVERY ride, no matter what, and just "do our jobs". After all, that's what a robot car would do, right? A SDC would not complain about a smelly pax, or waiting 9 minutes once it arrives, or slow traffic, or having a ride cancelled, or going 18 minutes to pick someone up, or giving a ride only .3 miles away, or waiting at a grocery store. A robot car would blindly take whatever orders it is given. Lyft and Uber strive to make us just like that, and even then that is not good enough because we "cost" more than a SDC.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Pretty much. If you paying bills you have to cherry pick and do you. Being an SDC with a heart beat doesn't pay. Just gets you into situations where you spend more time driving than you need to and have to wait longer to take an eat or bathroom break. Slaving you to the system they want to say is flexible.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I feel if you know your area enough you shouldn't be getting swindled by long rides. Only big traffic should be screwing you up.
> 
> Especially where I live I know the general distance to most of the addresses so if I see an address in the request that shows up as 342 boondocks rd I'm not accepting.


Easier said than done. For example, Boston has 5 Washington Streets. Each in a different neighborhood and none of them are connected. Not to mention the cities and towns close to Boston also have their own Washington Streets. If I am on Washington Street in Downtown Boston, the Washington St in Cambridge is closer than some of the ones within Boston city limits.

Since Lyft doesn't give you the city with the ping, if it just shows 35 Washington street, I have 30 seconds to look at the map and try and figure out, is it one of the 5 in Boston? Or is it in Cambridge? Brookline? Somerville? Knowing Lyft can give pings of 20 mins or longer, if you're in Downtown Boston, it's reasonable to expect it could be any of these. At least with an ETA I can better guess as to which one it would be.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah big cities it where it likely screws people the most.

I live in the burbs not too far from the sticks so it's easy to gauge from the phone there. When I'm in DC I'm no expert at driving DC but it's easy to see if you're going across town in DC since everything is split into quadrants (NE SW and so on). If I'm in SW and see an address ping for North Capitol St NE I know not to bother. DC is small city any way so easy to tell if they trying to swindle you towards the other end of the city.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

If I can't immediately tell the pickup location, I have let every single ping timeout that doesn't show an ETA. I suggest you all do the same. Lyft absolutely HATES when we let pings timeout. Fight fire with fire. Customers will notice the longer request times and either (a) b!tch to Lyft, or (b) switch to Uber and Lyft loses money.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> If I can't immediately tell the pickup location, I have let every single ping timeout that doesn't show an ETA. I suggest you all do the same. Lyft absolutely HATES when we let pings timeout. Fight fire with fire. Customers will notice the longer request times and either (a) b!tch to Lyft, or (b) switch to Uber and Lyft loses money.


i wonder how many times a ride gets passed around with missing eta? then there likely send a showing eta back to the closest driver and say ow gee wiz now the driver accepted it the driver must of been busy? lyft is not as smart as a lab rat. a rat will not keep hurting it self once or twice is enough to teach a rat ouch ! this hurts. lyft just keeps putting there hands into a garbage disposal units... turn it on again !!!!!!! lmao


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> If I can't immediately tell the pickup location, I have let every single ping timeout that doesn't show an ETA. I suggest you all do the same. Lyft absolutely HATES when we let pings timeout. Fight fire with fire. Customers will notice the longer request times and either (a) b!tch to Lyft, or (b) switch to Uber and Lyft loses money.


Did that just this morning. Ping with no ETA. However the pin was placed in a spot near where the map shows the name of the town. Two towns over, minimum 15 mins to get there. I happily let that sucker time out.

I guarantee you Lyft's next move is to have town names removed from their maps.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> I guarantee you Lyft's next move is to have town names removed from their maps.


Long as they keep the address in the ping I'll be able to figure shit out, but if that somehow disappears it's going to be problems for me then. Luckily I'm close to my sign on bonus and then will figure out what I wanna do from there if the worst happens.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> I prefer Lyft's method of retroactively rating. Every evening, I can go through the ride list, and rate tippers 5*. Non-tippers get 3-4* depending on how they were otherwise.
> I hate Uber's forced instant rating. The pax star system acts as a guide for drivers. As such, we should be able to put off rating pax until all of the details that are pertinent to drivers are known. Whether or not a pax tips is one of the most pertinent details to a driver. Well, what should we expect from a company that, until recently, didn't even provide an option to tip the drivers.


I agree with you 100%, Lyft's rating system is worthwhile. I go into my rides from the previous 12-24 hours and rate based upon tipping. Tipping pax can get up to 5*. Non-tipping pax have a max of 4*.

Uber ratings are worthless to me. Drivers can only rate on the ride experience, not on tipping (unless in cash). Tipping is a big part of the overall experience for drivers.

Uber's rating system is a leftover from before they allowed tipping in app. Since summer 2017, Uber has allowed tipping in app, so I'm sure Uber is working to update their rating system, after all they're a TECHNOLOGY COMPANY. Meanwhile, I will not hold my breath for that update, since it doesn't actually take drivers' money and throw it into Uber's pocket. It is a low priority update, I'm sure.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i wonder how many times a ride gets passed around with missing eta?


If you're at an event it could happen a few times depending on where the pax is located.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 261018
> 
> 
> View attachment 261020


Yeah but their DF is garbage. I set to to SF from Mountain View, that's going north 30-40 mike. It matched me with a rider then went to San Jose which was 20 miles south. Repeat, the DF feature on Lyft is like everything Lyft represents, total garbage and sad attempt at scamming drivers.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Greenie said:


> Yeah but their DF is garbage. I set to to SF from Mountain View, that's going north 30-40 mike. It matched me with a rider then went to San Jose which was 20 miles south. Repeat, the DF feature on Lyft is like everything Lyft represents, total garbage and sad attempt at scamming drivers.


I've had good luck with both Lyft and Uber's DF, heading back to the South Bay from SFO or SF. Although, Uber won't let me turn DF on in the city, until I'm on the freeway clear of downtown, which is BS. But, I often get DF rematches at SFO, which is sweet. 
Uber's is a little better in terms of accuracy. But, they only allow 2 uses per day vs Lyft's 6. OTOH, Lyft times out after about 15 minutes, which means you may need to use it 2 - 4 times for one trip home, which is also BS.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I haven't been getting any pickup times on my pings either. I've ignored every single one. One of them "looked" close on the map, but when I accepted it was over 10 minutes away, so I cancelled.

I reported the "glitch" to Lyft just for giggles, to see what canned response I'll get back.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I got prompted to update the app and it's now showing ETA


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> I got prompted to update the app and it's now showing ETA


we have been through this here as well for about a month there will not be a eta this is a lyft test. what i did was let every ping with out the eta count down to zero then entire day. so i drove uber and let the lyft app run wasting time. you can call and bit.ch post on twitter nothing helps. just get your accep rating low as possible and drive ubers


----------

